# A Major Airline is Training Pilots with Zero Experience



## oldman (Oct 13, 2016)

*Today, I saw the following article in the magazine that I get from the union.*





September 2016​*A Major Airline is Training Pilots with Zero Experience​*On October 3, 2016, six recruits began the second phase of JetBlue's Gateway Select, a rigorous program designed turn anyone into a first officer for JetBlue in four years.
You read that correctly; if you are legally eligible to work in the United States, are a certain age, and hold a high school diploma, you are qualified to receive training from a major U.S. airline.​
*Imagine, a job that pays just over $300.00 per flight hour and they are having trouble finding candidates. *


----------



## oldman (Nov 2, 2016)

I received a call yesterday from a fellow I used to fly with at United when he was still a First Officer. He was promoted to Captain just a few years ago. He had to call me and tell me that he had the honor of flying a brand new Boeing 777 last Friday from Washington, D.C. to London. It's always an honor to be handed the keys, so to speak, and to be the first to fly a new plane put in service for the first flight (maiden voyage). He flies international, something that I never had any desire to do because of the long weeks, but he is still young and really loves it. My longest flight was Chicago to Honolulu, which was about 9 1/2 east to west and maybe a 1/2 or so quicker coming back west to east. 

I just thought it was good to hear that U.S. airlines are still updating their fleets.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 2, 2016)

Interesting article.

I'm wondering how long it will be before commercial airlines begin using drones and we have people managing several flights at once from a laptop while sitting around in there underwear at home!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 2, 2016)

oldman said:


> *Today, I saw the following article in the magazine that I get from the union.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the guy behind the counter at Wally's Pizza could be flying me to Phoenix 4-1/2 years from now?  :holymoly:


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 2, 2016)

I don't know much about how one gets flight training other than prior military experience. How do new pilots get their training before now if not for programs like this? Maybe I'm missing the point though. Are you saying what's surprising is the lack of interest in the profession these days?


----------



## oldman (Nov 10, 2016)

I never flew in the military as a pilot. After I left the Marines and then college and then my first job as an engineer with DuPont, I decided sitting at a desk was not for me. I needed something more challenging and flying always interested me. I told me parents that I wanted to fly and they supported me by paying my way through flight school at ATP. After spending just over two years at school prior to graduating, I was recruited by Air Wisconsin as a First Officer. At Air Wisconsin, I flew regional flights as part of the United Express operations. After almost 8 years with AW, I applied and was accepted at United. After that, there is a long process climbing up the ladder and flying the big jets, but I would recommend it to anyone that has the thrill of adventure in their blood. 

For this new hiring method of OTJ, (On The Job Training), I am dubious as to flying with someone that learned flying in that manner. I have to explore the procedures before really making an assessment of it.


----------



## oldman (Nov 13, 2016)

I see Southwest pilots have agreed to a new contract. They are receiving a very nice raise with an additional 12% over the next three years. I also read that the airlines will need an additional 20,000 pilots over the next five years as more baby boomers and others retire, change jobs, die, etc. Our Grandchildren should consider flying in the future. It is a great vocation and if they are successful, they will do very well financially. Once it gets in your blood, it is hard to walk away from. But, I do remember one pilot that had the scare of his life and quit the moment he got home.


----------

